# 1988 Classical Music Magazines



## David Herter (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm trying to recall an early compact disc magazine from the 80's. I'd thought it was Digital Audio, but the images I'm finding on Ebay aren't quite what I remembered. (It wasn't Stereo Review or High Fidelity either). This was a slick monthly magazine that featured classical and jazz and stereo equipment. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I found this: "Digital Audio was created by Wayne Green, first issue published in September 1984. Later in January 1989 the magazine was forced to change his name to CD Review. It ceased circa 1996. ISSN 0743-619X."

I subscribed to it for a few years when I first starting purchasing CDs (1984 or so). I thought the reviews were excellent. The reviews were not limited to classical and jazz but they introduced me to both genres of music (for which I am eternally grateful). The publisher, Wayne Green, was quite opinionated but also very interesting.

If i remember correctly, Audio Magazine forced it to change its name under threat of legal action.


----------

